# Replacement of Ignitor without headlight removal!



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys thought I'd do a little write up on replacing one of my Ignitors as I've been having issues with it for the past couple of months. The symptoms first started some two years ago! but seemed to cure it's self after a few clicks on and off of the light switch. The problem came back like I said a month ago!

OK did a lot of digging on here and various members said it would be the lamps. Replaced the lamps(bulbs) Swapped over etc Replaced the light switch with secondhand ebay, but still my problem came back! Bought a new unit from TPS £85 and a couple of days later the problem came back [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sat and researched various threads and forums and found if the light ignites but flickers it's normally the ballast unit. My problem it was igniting sometimes, which lead me to believe it was the ignitor playing up!

Next problem it looked a big job replacing just the ignitor, undoing the bumper to gain access to the third bolt holding the headlight on and then splitting the light to gain access to the unit. Wondered if it could be possible to replace the ignitor without removing the light unit.

OK so replacement ignitor turned up today!  



Looked OK in a used condition but for £25 worth a punt!

So Lets get started 
1. Removed the expansion tank cover.


2. Removed headlight cover.




You can just see the ignitor with the two grey leads coming out of it, not the easiest to get too!





3.Theres a little white 3 pin connector you need to get access to. It's not easy and took me about 5 minutes with the right tool, used this as a flat blade was to fiddly 



4.Unclipped the Xenon lamp red connector and also removed bulb and put safe. Uncliped the grey wires from the brass retaining connector again to gain a little more access.


5. Gently with a pushing down method on the white block wiggled the connector loose. :wink: 
Bingo got it! :-* 



6. Connected Replacement unit and tested several times.



7.Right I know I have to maybe sort this later, but there is loads of room in the back of the unit and maybe if I have to remove the bumper light unit at some point I will remove the old unit and replace with replacement one. 


8.Moved old wiring out of the way and tucked away. If the unit performs OK for a while I might just cut the grey wires and remove. The way I installed secured the replacement unit was with really strong double sided tape to the back of the headlight cover. It's not as If I have to go in there that often(well I hope not!) and its not rattling around in the unit.



So it can be done Chaps! :-* :wink: Whole job took me about thirty minutes. Hope this helps anyone with Ignitor problems as there's been a few threads lately regarding them. Also like to thank Mike who helped me with some great info. 8)


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Well done, good pics as well and should be useful for others in the future.


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad you got yours sorted and info was helpful. I had same problem but on other side which has a lot less space!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lol yeah think your right there Mike! I guess you could remove the battery and casing to gain more access :wink:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am thinking about just fitting aftermarket d2s kit seems like to much messing around and there is no guarantee that 2 months down the line the replacement won't start playing up

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> I am thinking about just fitting aftermarket d2s kit seems like to much messing around and there is no guarantee that 2 months down the line the replacement won't start playing up
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 This is true but the other Ignitor has lasted 13 years without an issue. To keep it Oem it was worth the effort and really wasn't bad at all maximum 30 mins and with all the research being done by others to help other it was well worth it! :wink:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

The one I need to replace is battery side. Where did you buy your replacement? I would be nervous that replacement is dodgy as well

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> The one I need to replace is battery side. Where did you buy your replacement? I would be nervous that replacement is dodgy as well
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191144997648? ... 1497.l2649 He guaranteed the part was working or my money back! also make him an offer I got a fiver off :wink: Really worth the effort and I think if you removed the battery and case you'd be fine


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for that.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Was your issue light not coming on when you switch them on? And cure was flicking lighta on and off until it fires up

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> Was your issue light not coming on when you switch them on? And cure was flicking lighta on and off until it fires up
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 Yes exactly that bud! Had the issue some two years previous and a few flicks of the switch seemed to cure it, but the problem return a month or so ago [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tried swapping the lamps(bulbs) to see if it was them, but it was always the same side. Tried new bulbs same problem. Did think about the ballasts, but these regulate the current and my problem was igniting the lamp. The lamp was fine as long as it ignited and never went out or flickered. The thing is it wasn't all the time sometimes it would fire for a couple of days and then sometimes wouldn't at all and would have to flick a few times.

Tried a new switch as had heard it could also be the issue. Phoned TPS and they said that they do not supply ignitors for my car and it would be a whole new unit £700!!! odd pounds.

In the end I had to resort to the ignitor, which I'd heard was a light removal job! [smiley=bigcry.gif] but as you've seen it's not a bad job, it's just sourcing the ignitor as you don't know if your inheriting someones old knackered one 

All I'd say is buy from an e-bay seller that deals in them and ask for a returns policy. Always about if you get stuck. 8)

Just a note to add. Read a load of threads that people had tried and failed trying to get the 3 pin connector out in place and all I can say it's getting the right tool for the job! a small sharp flat blade is needed to be able to work the connector out. Take your time and it will slide out. Took me max of five minutes it's more back breaking than anything and having little hands and good lighting :wink:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Going to this in the coming weeks as mine is getting worse. Wouldn't come on at all today after numerous switch flicking

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> Going to this in the coming weeks as mine is getting worse. Wouldn't come on at all today after numerous switch flicking
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 Really easy matey 30mins tops! just make sure you have the right tool for the job! and well apart from maybe having to move the battery if it's that side. Touch wood mines been great and as I have auto lights now even better :wink:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like I will have to do this asap as xenon light has now doesn't seem to fire up at all even after numerous switch flicking. Already replaced bulbs which hasn't solved issue.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Matey make sure it's a 3 pin connector ignitor :wink: I'm only down the motorway if you need a hand 

A few I've found on the bay for you?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MONDEO-XENON- ... 3a904e290a
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-Alfa-Rom ... 3a907a6eec
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Xenon-He ... 27df14baaa
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-BOSCH-XEN ... 2ed1f1ed14


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Did this today. :mrgreen:

Very easy used a flat head. Took around 30 minutes and didn't even have to remove anything apart from light cover


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice one matey and well done, gotta be better than spending £700 on a new headlight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely better than 700. I might even buy couple more for spares. I got it from same guy as you. Again thanks


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## qreidford (May 12, 2013)

Finally! Managed to get an ignitor (rare as hen's teeth, at least for a reasonable cost!) I managed to pry the 3 pin connector out after making up a cranked flat bladed tool and gently prising the thing out. As you say there is plenty room inside the headlamp casing to accommodate the 'loose' ignitor.
Many thanks for the help you have provided here - and the encouragement needed to persevere.

Cheers

Q


----------



## kclee1st (Nov 9, 2015)

basky I owe you a debt of gratitude. After working at it several times since December I finally got that darn igniter unplugged. Looked at Sears and Llowe's for a tool like the one you used with no luck. Tried a bent flathead. No luck. Finally bought a 3 peice set of pics. They look like the things a dentist scrapes teeth with. Well an angled one worked. When I finally got it out I could hardly believe it. Big accomplishment for a guy like me. So thanks! Celebrating with an ice cold coffee stout right now. Cheers!
(Now to find a new igniter) haha


----------



## St4n99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey everyone , first post here , i have just replaced one of my ignighters at the n/s with battery still in place , i did remove the cover and my tool of choice was a table knife with a slight bend at the end and followed the instructions in post by gently prying it out then finishing of with my fingers so is possible, saved me a lot of money by following this post an realy appreciated 
Regards 
Sean


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank goodness for this thread!

Stripped and cleaned my light switch, borrowed a friends light switch and still suffered with the same intermittent problem. 
so decided to try the igniter.

I sourced an igniter from ebay - BMW E46 uses the same, which is useful to know - there seems to be plenty available at the moment.

Partially prised out the connector with a thin flat blade screwdriver then used a longer larger flat bladed screwdriver to get it all the way out. Hooked it all up and it worked - happy days! Fingers crossed it stays that way.

I've left the existing wiring in place and used 3M command strips to attach the replacement igniter to the back of the cover so I can detach it if needed.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

The same ignitor is used in many cars of the period, so there should be plenty available. Same with the little electric motor that adjusts headlight range, basically only two models exist.


----------



## BC_Rob (7 mo ago)

Just installed mine and problem is now solved. Thank you for your help!

Link to part I used:Xenon Headlight Ignition Element - 2002+ BMW E46 M3 & Others.


----------

